# Ibs is ruining my life even more



## Yukimonster (Apr 16, 2016)

I have suffered with IBS since i can remeber. Lately it has taken a different form. I have been producing extreamly smelly poops. It is so emabarassing especially if u live with your better half. We live in a one bedroom apt and when i go i sometimes stink up the whole place. He is funny about the whole situation but i know it must be gross to have to smell the stank. I even feel bad for my dog she has no choice but to deal with the smell and can't complain about it lol. Not only have i developed stinkier than normal poops but i have also developed bad breath and i feel that i am producing a feces smell which expells from my breath especially when i get nervouse. I know suffer from anxiety, social anxiety and have developed claustrophobia since i feel that is when the smell gets trapped and people can really smell it. I cant be in a car ride with anyone other than my bf, dog, mom or brothers. I am now avoiding social gatherings, being in line at the supermarket is becoming terrifying and going to restaurants and having people in a close proximity is terrifying as well. I suffer from both constipation and diahrrea. I will have no bowel movements for three days and then when i do i have extreamely foul smelling diahrrea. The feces smell from the breath is almost all the time but i do notice a decrease when i have a bowel movement. My bf and family deny i smell but i know sometimes they do catch a wiff and say it smells like shit or my bf will ask if i passed gas. I will come clean and say that my diet is not the best. I have stopped consuming alcohol. I was actually a very heavy drinker and stopped. I noticed it contributed to the smell and weight gain. I have decreased my consumption of fast food and cook at home 5 days a week. I have been active for some time and have actually dropped 15 pounds. These new conditions in exception with the ibs have evolved and have been present for about 7years but lately it has become ridiculous. I used to work at the bank and had people tell me my bowel movements smelled bad and also had coworkers make comments and accusations of me passing gas. Sorry if my grammar is not all that great. I feel good just letting my story out. Hopefully one day they can make a magical pill that can take care of our ibs and get rid of all the other symptoms attached to the ibs.


----------



## Belikeb4 (Jan 5, 2016)

I know your pain all too well. I live in an ampartment and i can tell my neighbors can't stand me. My problems started When i first got constipation and its been getting worser now my bowel movements smell up the place so fast. So now i got the place fill up with incense sticks and i use an enema at midnight when everyone in bed so i don't feel bad going to the bathroom


----------



## Shamim (Apr 20, 2016)

For couple of years I was suffering from genital ittch. I was prescribed with antifungal drug but no cure. tried every medicine for (tinea Cruris, yeast, jock rot, jock itch) but nothing worked. Back in my mind (is IBS related with genital itch)? So people may think this is absurt, how can ittching be related to IBS but well I thought it can be, I was thinking like this, because I noticed lower abdomen pain even with empty stomach. Why am I suffering from abdomain pain with no stool in my system? Something was infecting my colon and stomach. Miracle Happened I started taking drug for herp virus (genital herp). I noticed my IBS got better with drug ( not cure) as there is no medicine to cure herp, so I started chewing five olive leaf four time a day which is said to cure herp. Thanks to Allaha (Almighty) I am completely cured, no IBS no food allergy. 
My doctor said my discovery is new to medical world, no one has ever thought herp can be a major cause for IBS, usually 50 percentage of world poulation is infected with herp virus but not everyone suffer from IBS. 
Please check herp virus if you suffer from IBS, if you dont have herp drinking 2 litre of water early in the morning will cure IBS... I pray for all of you,


----------

